# Ft. Pickens - 4-6-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

We dodged the rains today at the first parking lot from 2pm to 4pm. Sis put me to shame by catching 3 keeper Pompanos. Way to go Sis!! I'll catch mine on the next trip


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good for sis ! Thanks for the report. By the way ,were they running close to the beach or out a ways ?


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I was just to the west of you. Didn't catch a thing with four poles with sand fleas. I didn't use any beads. I went down to the jetties till 6:00 and didn't even get a strike. Glad you got some Pompano.
Irish


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Hers were out a ways, past the eastern edge of a trench, Sis can cast pretty far. And out of 5 poles, they all picked the same one each time. My lines were closer in and covered the middle to the west side of a trench, didn't get a bite.

Nice to meet ya Irish, cute little helper ya have there  Sis was using an orange float on a #2 circle hook, and they hit on live sandfleas, nothing touched the fresh dead shrimp. I was using a combination of just a #2 circle hook, some with yellow or orange floaties.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtg. 
WhyMe
Mako my Dayo


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

she did atleast share right


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, she shared


----------

